# Plsss help me.....



## Raja.asn (Jan 16, 2011)

I have 2 questions....

1> Which is best among these these 3 companies in digital camera, Sony or Canon or Nikon..... plsss tell me.

2> My budget is 6000-8000, plsss suggest me a good Digital camera.

 Plssss help me......

plsss help me......

plsss help me......


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 16, 2011)

go with sony DSC-W320 - 8k.. or DSC-W310 - 7.5k
features are almost same.. and W320 is slimmer and luks good..


----------



## himangshu (Jan 16, 2011)

go with Nikon S3000 or Kodak M530


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 16, 2011)

kodak has poor picture quality.. my frnd was using dat.. not at all satisfied..


----------



## Raja.asn (Jan 16, 2011)

What about Canon???? How is A3100IS model????


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 16, 2011)

A3100IS is similar to DSC-W310.. 
flash is better in A3100IS and its cheaper dan sony DSC-W310 and it is bit heavier and bigger too.. it would be better if u check the performance of both of these in some showroom..


----------



## Tenida (Jan 18, 2011)

In point and shoot segment you should look at Canon,Panasonic and Sony.But for your budget Canon A3100 IS is perfect go for it.My friend having this camera and its performance is great.


----------

